# Ice Shelters: which one?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm planning on buying an ice shelter this year, and I would like to hear some opinions on what the best route is when buying one. I have had my eye on the new Eskimo FatFish 949. Anyone have one of these? How easy are they to set up? With that factor in mind, are pop-out tents the best way to go, or would a tent that is built on a sled be better? I have a jetsled, and occasionally we will take snow machines out, but more often we are walking out there. I don't want something too big and heavy so moving is difficult. We usually end up fishing with 2-3 people, so I don't need a gigantic tent either, but having enough room to move around a bit, as well as accommodate 2 holes per angler is a priority. 

Discuss.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, I got my first look at them yesterday online. It's windy here in southwest WY, so I like the fact that they are not so top heavy and come with screw-in hold-down spikes. 

Usually I walk, wear a 25-pound backpack with all the gear and pull a tent sled with a power auger strapped to it. If someone pulls me with a snowmobile, I throw my backpack on the tent sled too. I keep two aluminum camp stools in the tent sled. My tent is worn out and I'm thinking of going to a light sled for my gear and then wearing my tent on my back. So I'm liking the FatFish 767. 

The 949 looks like a good one for a snowmobiler.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

The new Fatfish models are "ok"... You gain significant floor space at the cost of headroom. The Quickfish's are probably the best for the buck. You can get them new at Sportsmans for $130 - $140, and used on KSL for nearly half that. Any of the sled models are just plain bulky. They need a lot of room to transport, are heavy, and without a snowmobile/atv next to impossible to move any distance. Try getting one uphill at East Canyon, Causey, etc.....

Then there are the individual features.
Most new shelters come with built in triangular windows, if one breaks you're screwed. Removable square shaped windows is the way to go. I never even put them in, unless I am out overnight and it's extremely cold. If one happens to break, they're simple to fix. JoAnns (or any fabric store) sells the heavy PVC/Vinyl and rolls of Velcro. Less than $10 and a simple stitch job, you could fit all four windows brand new.

I am a big fan of the "thermal" pop ups (Clam Thermal Basecamp). Same portability as any pop up, not much heavier, and huge on warmth. The thermal layer traps heat and reduces condensation. You could be inside with t-shirts on the coldest of days. Downside, they're a little more $$ than most...

I'd say buy a used shelter for cheap on KSL, whatever is cheapest, sled, popup... Then see if it's going to work for your fishing style. If not, put it back on KSL. If it's getting you by, use the most out of it while waiting for the opportunity to purchase the shelter you really want...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You don't lose enough headroom to worry about. The 6 man size is the same height. The 4 man is 2 inches shorter in the Fat Fish style. It is the same height as the 6 man. 80 inches. That's from the Eskimo website.

The Fat Fish comes in a "thermal" model as well.

All of the Eskimo shelters come with screw in anchors. And they are the best brand of screw in anchors. Don't lose them. They are 10 bucks for a pair of them. Most of the other screw in tope of anchors need a pilot hole. The Eskimo brand are tapered enough to screw in without a pilot hole.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just used my fatfish for the 1st time loved the extra room perfect for 2 guys could fit 3 if needed. Headroom wasn't an issue and it seems these are easier to take down than my previous quick fish model.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Which one did you get? The 767 or the 949?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Which one did you get? The 767 or the 949?


949


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Got my tent yesterday!  

For anyone else looking at the Eskimo Fatfish 949, Sportsman's Warehouse has it on sale for $200...same price as the 767. Not a bad deal!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I seen they were on sell! Now that's a steal! I bet you set it up in your yard and sat in there wishin' to be fishin'!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> I seen they were on sell! Now that's a steal! I bet you set it up in your yard and sat in there wishin' to be fishin'!


Hahaha! I did set it up in the front yard, and yes, I wished I was fishing. Had to make sure I knew how to set it up, and make sure it was in good working order. All is in place, and I'm ready to go!


----------

